# netgear wgr614



## jlfowler (Oct 13, 2005)

my router is wgr214v3 it was working ok. I downloaded the latest firmware for my router and upgraded. Now i can not log into the router or do any thing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not a good sign.  Try a factory reset by holding the reset button down more than 10 seconds, see if that gets it's mind right. If not, you'll probably have to RMA it to Netgear.


----------



## jlfowler (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## jhoegl (Aug 1, 2006)

Probly going to be a brick 

One should Never upgrade firmware unless the firmware note specifically address an issue you are having.

These days Routers are horrible with firmwares due to the huge number of "version" #s per "Model" #.

Linksys is horrible in this area, Netgear is better but they sometimes dont work. DLink... I dont really like them but they do have some good routers. But then each manufacturer has good models with certian revisions and bad ones


----------



## jlfowler (Oct 13, 2005)

reset didn"t help. Any ideas of any other thing I can try?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Send it back.


----------



## Netpeen (Aug 12, 2006)

Before sending it back, try resetting this way..
Press and hold the reset button for 10 seconds without the power cable plugged in
And while holding the reset button, plug in the power cable and keep holding the reset button for about a minute and then release it.
You will have a check light in the router. After resetting the check light should go OFF.
And then check whether the computer has got any ip address from router or not.


----------

